# Walsingham Abbey 20 Acres of snow drops



## littleowl (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2015)

Oh they are pretty LO...did you take those photos?


----------



## littleowl (Feb 22, 2015)

I never put photo's on that are not my own. That is my guarantee.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful Littleowl!


----------



## Pam (Feb 22, 2015)

Beautiful! I love snowdrops.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 23, 2015)

Lovely. We've got quite a lot of snowdrops now but as many as this.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2015)

What a beautiful, peaceful place.


----------

